# The last few weeks...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Figured I'd post a few pictures since it's pretty much over for this early season gigging... ready to start smashing them biggins...

All these fish were stuck while wading. I limited out just about every night I went. These are 3 of the best nights we had. These nights all went down in 2 hours or less... it was as good as it gets. 










Girlfriend even got in on the action...



















Probably got enough flounder to make it til the spring... twas a good September.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice haul. Congrats


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like you've got it figured out pretty well. Good eats! If your freezer is overflowing, let me know, I can help with that.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You know where they at. :thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Great photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing your report and taking the time and effort to post all of your photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Disapointed........dern its a shame John!!! Where is the Costa Sticker and the Salt Life sticker on your cooler??? Must've given em to Chase huh?


Son what a haul!!! I got lights fer my boat but still haven't gone in the past few years!!! Ever since I lost my gig head, I never got a replacement!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a nice mess of fish there.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What do mean it's over. I thought they started towards the pass in Oct - Nov. I hope so anyway.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Butcherpen said:


> What do mean it's over. I thought they started towards the pass in Oct - Nov. I hope so anyway.


That's just about to begin...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to get'em John ! I just got a wading light yesterday, and I'm anxious to use it. I haven't done any wade gigging in years. I've been gigging out of a boat for years, but I need to get rid of some tonage ... so I figured I would add some exercise into the equation. Lol


----------



## lipripper3000 (Oct 22, 2015)

nice...there won't be an october run after this post 
:thumbup:


----------

